# KJ-500- medum size AEW/C



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## 帅的一匹

Great effort there, any specification shared?


----------



## GR!FF!N

some modification on KJ-2000???


----------



## 帅的一匹

GR!FF!N said:


> some modification on KJ-2000???


Seems modification on KJ200. The main concern for PLAAF is to develop a type of reliable platform like Boeing 737-800 to carry the AESA radar, we have been top notch in the filed of AESA radar. IL76 is just a stop gap for PLAAF, we shall have something new. what is that cone shape equipment at the rear? is this one prepared for the Liaoning carrier? Combine the ability of AWACS and anti-submarine warefare?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GR!FF!N

wanglaokan said:


> what is that cone shape equipment at the rear? *is this one prepared for the Liaoning carrier?* Combine the ability of AWACS and anti-submarine warefare?



for Liaoning??what do you meant by that??and generally AWACS don't possess Anti Sub warfare Capability,which is the role of Maritime recon aircraft's..


----------



## 帅的一匹

GR!FF!N said:


> for Liaoning??what do you meant by that??and generally AWACS don't possess Anti Sub warfare Capability,which is the role of Maritime recon aircraft's..


Anything could be possible, maybe a innovation by PLAAF? i just assume it.


----------



## MilSpec

Whats wrong with cameras in china??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Equipped with a newly developed DAR and using a variant of the Y-9 transporter as its working platform，the KJ-500 is said to rival，and supersede in some aspects，its big brother the KJ-2000。

Work on the next generation of AWACS which will have radar antenna array etc integrated into the body of an aircraft platform，is under way。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Having completed all tests，KJ-50O is reportedly being batch-produced at SAC（not to be confused with fighter jet maker SAC in ShenYang），and on the verge of induction into the PLAAF。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

KJ-500 == updated ZDK-03 for PLAAF to replace KJ-200,it also using Y-9 plane but install new 3-gen _AEWAC, _it's radar system different with ZDK-03.

KJ-200:






ZDK-03:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## cirr

Drawing based on high resolution pics：

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

The pakistani zdk-03 doesnt has a AESA radar.

but this one seem to be having a aesa radar.because their was one flying with aesa radar configuration or this is something else?


----------



## applesauce

sandy_3126 said:


> Whats wrong with cameras in china??



they're communist cameras, the pictures blur when it detects capitalist eyes are upon them.

jokes aside, the pics are blur often by the picture takers themselves because they dont want to be invited for tea(aka: warned or worst) by the police, so they push boundaries by releasing blur pictures that dont precisely tell you what they are. clearer pics will come out when the government gives the go ahead either explicitly or quietly by stopping the censorship of the topics in chinese blogs and forums.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr




----------



## cirr

Let's have 5 dozens of this baby for starters。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

We have stronger Survielliance ability at Diao Yu Island by inducting this baby.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

wanglaokan said:


> We have stronger Survielliance ability at Diao Yu Island by inducting this baby.



Diaoyu Island is a piece of cake。

A bait if you will to pin down the Japs and galvanize people of a nation that is back on track after falling into deep sleep for two-hundred years。China has every right to expand and modernize her defence capabilities，but doing so on the pretext of territorial dispute does not do any harm。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

It's look like the fourth ZDK-03 which is being tested in china instead of KJ-500


----------



## cnleio

KJ-500 AEWAC







KJ-500 prototype without AESA radar, for testing Y-9 plane










KJ-500 with AESA radar, mass production version















KJ-500's AESA radar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio




----------



## cnleio

China KJ series AEW family
(KJ-500, KJ-200, some intelligence aircrafts)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

I thought the Y-20 was going to be in the mix for future planes?


----------



## cirr

sweetgrape said:


>



This one is PSed to give an idea of how the new KJ-500 looks like。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Actually, the difference as such lies in the scanning system. The Pakistani ZDK-03 has a vertical scan limited AESA on two arrays that rotate to provide 360 coverage. This system looks fairly identical except that it has three arrays which may or may not rotate.As such it seems like a fixed AESA to provide 360 coverage and essentially do away with the "gaps" that occur during the sweep of the ZDK-03's sensor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xhw1986

China’s new powerful AEW&C KJ-500





China’s new GX-10 electronic warfare aircraft

Recently a new China-made AEW&C aircraft and a new electronic warfare aircraft are disclosed by the website of a well-known US military forum. They are respectively given the codenames of Kongjing-500 (KJ-500) and Gaoxin-10 (GX-10) and have drawn keen interest among military fans and observers.

Both aircrafts have been developed on Y-9 transport aircraft as their platforms. Among them KJ-500 looks similar to the ZDK-03 AEW&Cs that China has sold to Pakistan. However the aircraft uses a new type of radar with bulging middle. According to foreign media, China has begun series production of its new type KJ-500 AEW&Cs. The new AEW&C has improved capability in detecting stealth targets; therefore, its successful development is of profound and far-reaching significance in China’s AEW&C and radar industries.

Source: Huanqiu

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## nangyale

Now we see why the Chinese weren't so concerned about American Stealth, when they were declaring ADIZ. They already had an answer for that.

Bravo China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

nangyale said:


> Now we see why the Chinese weren't so concerned about American Stealth, when they were declaring ADIZ. They already had an answer for that.
> 
> Bravo China



Really? If stealth is useless the Chinese wouldn't be making aircraft similar to the F22 and F35.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

Oldman1 said:


> Really? If stealth is useless the Chinese wouldn't be making aircraft similar to the F22 and F35.



No, I never said that stealth is useless. It could be very useful against countries that don't have Chinese type of radars. Countries like Japan, India and Vietnam for China. and countries like Pakistan, Iran, North Korea and the rest for USA.
All previous generation aircrafts can be seen on radars, it doesn't mean any country has stopped producing them because of that.
Now we see with these developments that stealth can be countered as well. It's a start, it's not the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Countering the stealth is not easy and still there is no system available in the market which is claimed to have stealth planes detection and engagement capability specially at decent range.


----------



## gambit

nangyale said:


> No, I never said that stealth is useless. *It could be very useful against countries that don't have Chinese type of radars.* Countries like Japan, India and Vietnam for China. and countries like Pakistan, Iran, North Korea and the rest for USA.
> All previous generation aircrafts can be seen on radars, it doesn't mean any country has stopped producing them because of that.
> Now we see with these developments that stealth can be countered as well. It's a start, it's not the end.


In that case, what countries are China planning to use the J-20 against? I am -- based on personal experience -- %100 confident that the US know how to detect low radar observable bodies long before China built the experimental J-20. So going by your logic, it would be useless to use the J-20 against US and our allies, which pretty much surrounds China.

You are gullible enough to believe that press release, but lay that aside for now.


----------



## nangyale

gambit said:


> In that case, what countries are China planning to use the J-20 against? I am -- based on personal experience -- %100 confident that the US know how to detect low radar observable bodies long before China built the experimental J-20. So going by your logic, it would be useless to use the J-20 against US and our allies, which pretty much surrounds China.
> 
> You are gullible enough to believe that press release, but lay that aside for now.



I am sure if China can develop a radar that can detect stealth objects so can the USA, based on what you are saying maybe they already have such tech. 
But this doesn't mean that all US allies will be having such tech as well. Pakistan is an ally of the US, would US give such tech to Pakistan? I don't think so. F-22 is the best fighter that USA currently fields, which other allies has it been exported to? I am sure if it was available Japan and Australia would love to have it. Look the thing is like I said it's a start. Let's wait and see what comes latter.

Calm down


----------



## gambit

nangyale said:


> I am sure if China can develop a radar that can detect stealth objects so can the USA, based on what you are saying maybe they already have such tech.
> But this doesn't mean that all US allies will be having such tech as well. Pakistan is an ally of the US, would US give such tech to Pakistan? I don't think so. F-22 is the best fighter that USA currently fields, which other allies has it been exported to? I am sure if it was available Japan and Australia would love to have it. Look the thing is like I said it's a start. Let's wait and see what comes latter.
> 
> Calm down


What I said was that China allegedly have 'stealth' defeating radars. Think about this for a moment. What basis does China have to make such a claim when China does not yet have a 'stealth' platform? Sorry, but the J-20 does not count.


----------



## nangyale

gambit said:


> What I said was that China allegedly have 'stealth' defeating radars. Think about this for a moment. What basis does China have to make such a claim when China does not yet have a 'stealth' platform? Sorry, but the J-20 does not count.



Mate, I am not sitting inside China's military R&D department (actually I am quite far away from China at the moment). I only replied to what was posted by a member. If you think the photograph is manipulated or that kind of radar wouldn't do what the article says feel free to point it out, I am no expert in that. 
You said all US allies would have anti-stealth technology I told you that it's not for sure. Feel free to prove your point.
Don't get angry man. China is not gonna take over USA yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sincity

gambit said:


> What I said was that China allegedly have 'stealth' defeating radars. Think about this for a moment. What basis does China have to make such a claim when China does not yet have a 'stealth' platform? Sorry, but the J-20 does not count.





What make you such an expert to discard the J-20 not to be stealth fighter? What your credential to make that kind of assertion?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

sincity said:


> What make you such an expert to discard the J-20 not to be stealth fighter? What your credential to make that kind of assertion?


First of all...The word 'stealth' is an inappropriate word to describe these so called '5th gen' aircrafts. The correct phrase is 'low radar observable'.

Second...In radar detection, *NOTHING* is invisible. Radar sees all, but the question is at what distance.

Third...A clean F-16 set the 'stealth' crossover threshold, meaning if any body that claimed to be 'low radar observable' cannot meet this minimum standard, that body cannot rightly be called 'stealthy'.

So unless China release hard measurement data for the J-20, data that not even the USAF is willing to share for the F-117, then it is only *FAITH* that the J-20 is as 'low radar observable' as claimed. Faith, as in religious sort. Unfortunately for China, the US have combat results to substitute for hard measurement data to back up our claim for the F-117 and what we learned from the -117 gave US the F-22, F-35, and B-2.

And please spare the forum what the Australians did for the J-20. It was a laugh.



nangyale said:


> Mate, I am not sitting inside China's military R&D department (actually I am quite far away from China at the moment). I only replied to what was posted by a member. If you think the photograph is manipulated or that kind of radar wouldn't do what the article says feel free to point it out, I am no expert in that.
> *You said all US allies would have anti-stealth technology I told you that it's not for sure. Feel free to prove your point.*
> Don't get angry man. China is not gonna take over USA yet.


Half of radar detection is hardware, half is data processing, and we are the world's leader in both. I am not here to prove the 'how' of how we can/will/have defeated 'stealth'. I have explained and cleared up all of this forum's misunderstanding about radar detection and 'stealth'. Your Chinese friends have contributed *NOTHING* to that effect. What I know I will not cross the line and many here understand why. You are free to be as doubtful about US as you like. Just like how most of the world's militaries were doubtful of Desert Storm.


----------



## sincity

gambit said:


> First of all...The word 'stealth' is an inappropriate word to describe these so called '5th gen' aircrafts. The correct phrase is 'low radar observable'.
> 
> Second...In radar detection, *NOTHING* is invisible. Radar sees all, but the question is at what distance.
> 
> Third...A clean F-16 set the 'stealth' crossover threshold, meaning if any body that claimed to be 'low radar observable' cannot meet this minimum standard, that body cannot rightly be called 'stealthy'.
> 
> So unless China release hard measurement data for the J-20, data that not even the USAF is willing to do for the F-117, then it is only *FAITH* that the J-20 is as 'low radar observable' as claimed. Faith, as in religious sort. Unfortunately for China, the US have combat results to substitute for hard measurement data to back up our claim for the F-117 and what we learned from the -117 gave US the F-22, F-35, and B-2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And please spare the forum what the Australians did for the J-20. It was a laugh.
> 
> 
> Half of radar detection is hardware, half is data processing, and we are the world's leader in both. I am not here to prove the 'how' of how we can/will/have defeated 'stealth'. I have explained and cleared up all of this forum's misunderstanding about radar detection and 'stealth'. Your Chinese friends have contributed *NOTHING* to that effect. What I know I will not cross the line and many here understand why. You are free to be as doubtful about US as you like. Just like how most of the world's militaries were doubtful of Desert Storm.





First of all, J-20 is China stealth fighter jet production, they invest their money, time, and man power to build a jet to meet the demand with China criteria for the 5 generation stealth jet. China build their jet to serve China air force not the US air force. China aerospace industry need to meet the requirement by the request of China air force. Whatever the process US apply to build US stealth fighter jet program unnecessary meet the requirement to China 5 generation fighter jet. The only people with a credential and qualification to claim J-20 isn't a 5 generation fighter jet are China air force generals after the test result at hand which determine J-20 not meet China air force requirement of a 5 generation fighter jet. The claim have to come from the horses mouth with the people involves in the project and the air force department evaluation of the program.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## antonius123

gambit said:


> First of all...The word 'stealth' is an inappropriate word to describe these so called '5th gen' aircrafts. The correct phrase is 'low radar observable'.
> 
> Second...In radar detection, *NOTHING* is invisible. Radar sees all, but the question is at what distance.
> 
> Third...A clean F-16 set the 'stealth' crossover threshold, meaning if any body that claimed to be 'low radar observable' cannot meet this minimum standard, that body cannot rightly be called 'stealthy'.
> 
> So unless China release hard measurement data for the J-20, data that not even the USAF is willing to share for the F-117, then it is only *FAITH* that the J-20 is as 'low radar observable' as claimed. Faith, as in religious sort. Unfortunately for China, the US have combat results to substitute for hard measurement data to back up our claim for the F-117 and what we learned from the -117 gave US the F-22, F-35, and B-2.
> 
> And please spare the forum what the Australians did for the J-20. It was a laugh.
> 
> 
> Half of radar detection is hardware, half is data processing, and we are the world's leader in both. I am not here to prove the 'how' of how we can/will/have defeated 'stealth'. I have explained and cleared up all of this forum's misunderstanding about radar detection and 'stealth'. Your Chinese friends have contributed *NOTHING* to that effect. What I know I will not cross the line and many here understand why. You are free to be as doubtful about US as you like. Just like how most of the world's militaries were doubtful of Desert Storm.



This kind of FAITH is only applied to you old man 

If you dont believe J-20 is stealthy it doesnt matter, your belief would not change reality.

Some experts have suggested that from shaping J-20 meet the stealth requirements, and it doesnt require J-20 to be in operation to test the radar that is able to detect stealth fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

And the thread has been derailed brilliantly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

sincity said:


> First of all, J-20 is China stealth fighter jet production, they invest their money, time, and man power to build a jet to meet the demand with China criteria for the 5 generation stealth jet. China build their jet to serve China air force not the US air force. China aerospace industry need to meet the requirement by the request of China air force. Whatever the process US apply to build US stealth fighter jet program unnecessary meet the requirement to China 5 generation fighter jet. The only people with a credential and qualification to claim J-20 isn't a 5 generation fighter jet are China air force generals after the test result at hand which determine J-20 not meet China air force requirement of a 5 generation fighter jet. The claim have to come from the horses mouth with the people involves in the project and the air force department evaluation of the program.


I can call the Sopwith Camel 'stealthy' if I wanted to. Like it or not, the J-20 is more based on the MIG 1.44 than the F-22 is based on the F-15. Much more. I know the Chinese and their suck-ups does not like it, but that is the truth.







When you rounded out a cube, you *WILL* get a lower radar cross section (RCS). That is what happened to the 1.44 to produce the J-20 and what Boeing did for the F-15 body to become the Silent Eagle. But while the rounded cube will produce a lower RCS, under aspect changes, aka 'maneuvers', the lower RCS will exhibit signatures that is characteristics of a cube, namely the flat sides, and if the data processing is sophisticated enough, the newly rounded cube will be classified as a cube.

Under real physics, not 'Chinese physics', radar signatures that is known for a layout like the 1.44 or any other canard-ed fighter will be with the J-20 and if measurement data does not lower the J-20 under a certain threshold, the J-20 will be detected. The label 'stealth' is irrelevant in the face of hard measurement data.


----------



## sincity

gambit said:


> I can call the Sopwith Camel 'stealthy' if I wanted to. Like it or not, the J-20 is more based on the MIG 1.44 than the F-22 is based on the F-15. Much more. I know the Chinese and their suck-ups does not like it, but that is the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you rounded out a cube, you *WILL* get a lower radar cross section (RCS). That is what happened to the 1.44 to produce the J-20 and what Boeing did for the F-15 body to become the Silent Eagle. But while the rounded cube will produce a lower RCS, under aspect changes, aka 'maneuvers', the lower RCS will exhibit signatures that is characteristics of a cube, namely the flat sides, and if the data processing is sophisticated enough, the newly rounded cube will be classified as a cube.
> 
> Under real physics, not 'Chinese physics', radar signatures that is known for a layout like the 1.44 or any other canard-ed fighter will be with the J-20 and if measurement data does not lower the J-20 under a certain threshold, the J-20 will be detected. The label 'stealth' is irrelevant in the face of hard measurement data.






Don't give me your technical analysis on J-20, your not J-20 project supervisor and don't have the full or any knowledge of the program. Your opinion is just as good as mine, worthless and nothing to further discuss what is and what not consider a stealth fighter jet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## antonius123

gambit said:


> I can call the Sopwith Camel 'stealthy' if I wanted to. Like it or not, the J-20 is more based on the MIG 1.44 than the F-22 is based on the F-15. Much more. I know the Chinese and their suck-ups does not like it, but that is the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you rounded out a cube, you *WILL* get a lower radar cross section (RCS). That is what happened to the 1.44 to produce the J-20 and what Boeing did for the F-15 body to become the Silent Eagle. But while the rounded cube will produce a lower RCS, under aspect changes, aka 'maneuvers', the lower RCS will exhibit signatures that is characteristics of a cube, namely the flat sides, and if the data processing is sophisticated enough, the newly rounded cube will be classified as a cube.
> 
> Under real physics, not 'Chinese physics', radar signatures that is known for a layout like the 1.44 or any other canard-ed fighter will be with the J-20 and if measurement data does not lower the J-20 under a certain threshold, the J-20 will be detected. The label 'stealth' is irrelevant in the face of hard measurement data.



Here come pdf warrior again 

Chinese physics can bring man to moon.
Your physics is a stock of laughing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nangyale

gambit said:


> Half of radar detection is hardware, half is data processing, and we are the world's leader in both. I am not here to prove the 'how' of how we can/will/have defeated 'stealth'. I have explained and cleared up all of this forum's misunderstanding about radar detection and 'stealth'. Your Chinese friends have contributed *NOTHING* to that effect. What I know I will not cross the line and many here understand why. You are free to be as doubtful about US as you like. Just like how most of the world's militaries were doubtful of Desert Storm.



Look the US may have given the world stealth or low observable (whatever you prefer) aircrafts. But it doesn't mean they will forever be the leaders in stealth and anti-stealth technology. 
The Soviets were the first to put a satellite in orbit, they are not the leaders in satellite technology today. I can give you more examples but I leave it at that.
So half of radar detection is hardware and half is data processing. No one is arguing with that. The US were the world leaders in computing technology, but if you look today most of American computing hardware is coming from China. The very country that you seem to be so dismissive about. 
The Chinese have built something that they are claiming to be able to detect current gen stealth planes. We have photos and a brief article supporting that. I haven't seen an American version of the same, you seem to be telling the world that whatever China has built or will ever build, the US will always have better, we don't need to provide any proof but coz we are Americans, you know we are the best. 
You also said the all US allies in the vicinity of China will also have this secretive American anti-stealth tech. Again you haven't provided any proof.
I hope you will provide some proof for your points, and I will be the first to agree with you. But if you are asking everyone to believe you coz it's the words of an American, then I am sorry but that's not how things work anymore.


----------



## Beidou2020

Guys ignore gambit, no one takes that guy seriously.


----------



## gambit

antonius123 said:


> Here come pdf warrior again
> 
> Chinese physics can bring man to moon.


Actually, that was real physics. 'Chinese physics' are what we are seeing *HERE*.



nangyale said:


> Look the US may have given the world stealth or low observable (whatever you prefer) aircrafts. But it doesn't mean they will forever be the leaders in stealth and anti-stealth technology.


May be not forever, but long enough to make a great difference.



nangyale said:


> So half of radar detection is hardware and half is data processing. No one is arguing with that. The US were the world leaders in computing technology, *but if you look today most of American computing hardware is coming from China.* The very country that you seem to be so dismissive about.


You think that just because China manufactures motherboards and assorted civilian computer doo-dads that it automatically means the F-16's Flight Controls Computer and its test stations were built in China? But let us grant you the latitude that some components were manufactured in China, what does that prove for China other than the fact that Chinese manufacturers can follow instructions? The phrase 'coming from China' is loaded and is meaningless.



nangyale said:


> The Chinese have built something that they are claiming to be able to detect current gen stealth planes. We have photos and a brief article supporting that. *I haven't seen an American version of the same*, you seem to be telling the world that whatever China has built or will ever build, the US will always have better, we don't need to provide any proof but coz we are Americans, you know we are the best.


Sorry, but you cannot 'see' data processing, other than eyeballing the radar scope display. Of course, when J-20 pilots saw missiles coming straight down their jets' intakes they will be the recipients of that data processing capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

nangyale said:


> No, I never said that stealth is useless. It could be very useful against countries that don't have Chinese type of radars. *Countries like Japan, India and Vietnam for China.* and countries like Pakistan, Iran, North Korea and the rest for USA.
> All previous generation aircrafts can be seen on radars, it doesn't mean any country has stopped producing them because of that.
> Now we see with these developments that stealth can be countered as well. It's a start, it's not the end.



India already operates phalcon AEWACs, which are the best in operational service today. And we have two indegenous AEWACs in the making, one of which is nearing certification.


----------



## drunken-monke

gambit said:


> Actually, that was real physics. 'Chinese physics' are what we are seeing *HERE*.
> 
> 
> May be not forever, but long enough to make a great difference.
> 
> 
> You think that just because China manufactures motherboards and assorted civilian computer doo-dads that it automatically means the F-16's Flight Controls Computer and its test stations were built in China? But let us grant you the latitude that some components were manufactured in China, what does that prove for China other than the fact that Chinese manufacturers can follow instructions? The phrase 'coming from China' is loaded and is meaningless.
> 
> 
> Sorry, but you cannot 'see' data processing, other than eyeballing the radar scope display. Of course, when J-20 pilots saw missiles coming straight down their jets' intakes they will be the recipients of that data processing capability.


Whom you are responding to Gambit.... The Fanboyism, Patriotism and Nationalism of fellow Chinese forum Mates is so overwhelming that your professional knowledge would hardly make a little impression on them.
If it gives them a good sleep, let them have it...
By the way, have one question for you, amongst non US AWACS/AEW&S, which combo hardware and data processing is the best or at least unmatched in the egional senarios....
Thanx in advanced...


----------



## gambit

drunken-monke said:


> By the way, have one question for you, amongst non US AWACS/AEW&S, which combo hardware and data processing is the best or at least unmatched in the egional senarios....
> Thanx in advanced...


The hardware is preferably ESA. Even so, given still how good are the non-ESA antennas, if supported by continuously updated data processing capability and operational changes, the non-ESA systems can still give excellent support for many years. I never have access to any non-US radar data processing capability so I cannot give you any definitive answer, but my take on the ESA systems right now for smaller air forces is that they are desirable because of their lightweight, which make them more mobile, and that they are less maintenance intensive than the larger US-style AWACS platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## antonius123

gambit said:


> Actually, that was real physics. 'Chinese physics' are what we are seeing *HERE*.




Even if so, still much better than "Gambit physics" 

Chinese physics is proven. Your physics is a stock of laughing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

antonius123 said:


> Even if so, still much better than "Gambit physics"
> 
> Chinese physics is proven. Your physics is a stock of laughing.


So what was your 'aviation study' or 'experience' again?


----------



## nangyale

janon said:


> India already operates phalcon AEWACs, which are the best in operational service today. And we have two indegenous AEWACs in the making, one of which is nearing certification.


Phalcon is best? Who told you that? Can you give me the data on the basis of which you got to that conclusion. 
Also did you even read what this thread is about? It's about radar capable of observing stealth aircrafts, currently there are only three countries in the world who have or are in the process of developing stealth aircrafts, and India isn't one of them. 
Don't try to compare yourself to China, you are no where near them, in military R&D, and the gap is increasing by the day.
Stay tuned for more Chinese breakthroughs and more Indian delays.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

nangyale said:


> *Phalcon is best? Who told you that? *Can you give me the data on the basis of which you got to that conclusion.
> Also did you even read what this thread is about? It's about radar capable of observing stealth aircrafts, currently there are only three countries in the world who have or are in the process of developing stealth aircrafts, and India isn't one of them.
> Don't try to compare yourself to China, you are no where near them, in military R&D, and the gap is increasing by the day.
> Stay tuned for more Chinese breakthroughs and more Indian delays.



The federation of american scientists did:

IAI Phalcon 707



> The world's most advanced AEWC&C system, the PHALCON, was developed and produced by ELTA



That was about Elta-2075, and what India purchased is an even more advanced version the El-2090. And about the rest of your post:

1) Whether India is developing a stealth aircraft or not has no bearing on my point, which is that India operates advanced AEWACs.
2) I did not compare one country to another, which is the favorite passtime of silly keyboard warriors who get all hot and bothered over such juvenilities. So take some sedatives and calm down. Or continue with your "We so great, you so low" posts, your choice.

But the fact is that India currently operates a better AEWAC than you do. So don't club India together with countries that don't have AEWACs, which is what you did. Same goes for Japan.


----------



## longlong

janon said:


> The federation of american scientists did:
> 
> IAI Phalcon 707
> 
> 
> 
> That was about Elta-2075, and what India purchased is an even more advanced version the El-2090. And about the rest of your post:
> 
> 1) Whether India is developing a stealth aircraft or not has no bearing on my point, which is that India operates advanced AEWACs.
> 2) I did not compare one country to another, which is the favorite passtime of silly keyboard warriors who get all hot and bothered over such juvenilities. So take some sedatives and calm down. Or continue with your "We so great, you so low" posts, your choice.
> 
> But the fact is that India currently operates a better AEWAC than you do. So don't club India together with countries that don't have AEWACs, which is what you did. Same goes for Japan.



Nothing to be happy,

1) Don't bet your card on a 0.008 billion heads nation which in fact doesn't have ability to manufacture AESA radar core parts, especially you are from a 1.2 billion heads strong nation.

2) EI-2090 is far from most advanced AEWAC which is KJ-2000;

3) Radar bought from Israel are spayed by US;

4) You don't know what hidden devices are free gifted by FBI;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

janon said:


> The federation of american scientists did:
> 
> IAI Phalcon 707
> 
> 
> 
> That was about Elta-2075, and what India purchased is an even more advanced version the El-2090. And about the rest of your post:
> 
> 1) Whether India is developing a stealth aircraft or not has no bearing on my point, which is that India operates advanced AEWACs.
> 2) I did not compare one country to another, which is the favorite passtime of silly keyboard warriors who get all hot and bothered over such juvenilities. So take some sedatives and calm down. Or continue with your "We so great, you so low" posts, your choice.
> 
> *But the fact is that India currently operates a better AEWAC than you do*. So don't club India together with countries that don't have AEWACs, which is what you did. Same goes for Japan.




You don't know that.

The true capabilities of China's latest AWACS technology is unknown.


----------



## j20blackdragon

janon said:


> Save me from what? From your farts?
> 
> When asked where I got the info about phalcon being the most advanced AEWACS, I backed up my statement with a link to one of the most respected scientific organisations in the world.
> 
> You chose to skip over that fact, and made a personal assertion that yours is better, without providing any data point. Name calling does not substitute for evidence or sourcing. Back up your claim with proper sources, instead of name calling and rudeness, if you want to be taken seriously.



Your little FAS page was updated 15 years ago.

IAI Phalcon 707



> *Updated Tuesday, September 21, 1999 10:18:15 AM*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr




----------



## CN.Black

cnleio said:


> China KJ series AEW family
> (KJ-500, KJ-200, some intelligence aircrafts)


 There is no KJ500 in this picture.The planes look like KJ500 are ZDK03.You can distiguish it from KJ500 by observing its radar,The radar is different from KJ500.



sweetgrape said:


>


 This is a clumzy PS work.


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## cirr

Backside of KJ-500

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Eagle 90

I think PAF should get these 5 of them for even Naval use and even BAF should be looking to buy 3-5 of these to have something credibile along with Air Defence Radars from China.


----------



## Beast

Black Eagle 90 said:


> I think PAF should get these 5 of them for even Naval use and even BAF should be looking to buy 3-5 of these to have something credibile along with Air Defence Radars from China.


I doubt PAF has additional fund for these. They are top of line AWACS and will not be cheap. Plus China has not offer any of their aesa awacs for export yet. The one PAF have is still a mechanical scan awacs.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Beast said:


> I doubt PAF has additional fund for these. They are top of line AWACS and will not be cheap. Plus China has not offer any of their aesa awacs for export yet. The one PAF have is still a mechanical scan awacs.



Atleast approximately 15-$20m more expensive per unit thus Pakistan can afford but don't require as the needs have been fulfilled for near future.

4 $250m ZDK-03....as for KJ-500 it should be close to $80m per plane.


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Just kidding

KJ-500 in serial production

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## bolo

Lol. I was going say da fuk ? Has Cirr gone ape shit like our Vietcong friends.


----------



## Kompromat

@OrionHunter . Your kinda thread


----------



## OrionHunter

Aeronaut said:


> @OrionHunter . Your kinda thread


Arre bhai! Yeh to UFO thhodi na hai. Agar hota tho duniya ke saamne thodi transport karenge!  

This is probably a radome of a KJ 500.


----------



## cnleio

KJ-500 AEWC plane's radar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

cirr said:


> Just kidding
> 
> KJ-500 in serial production


I'm surprised there were no police escort


----------



## cirr

bolo said:


> I'm surprised there were no police escort



I am surprised that no one seems to be surprised by the appearance of this：


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

bolo said:


> I'm surprised there were no police escort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Two new KJ-500 AWACS：











According to the person who took these pics，a total of 4 birds was spotted at the site。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*KJ-500* in PLAAF colours：

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war is peace

Hi cirr nihao


----------



## GeHAC

Beast said:


> It must have disappointed someone.


Well,maybe.But those engineers was a great loss


----------



## Beast

I think the chief engineer of KJ-2000 wang xiaomo take over this KJ-500 project.

If Wang Xiaomo is the one killed in that accident. It will be unrepairable damage.


----------



## 帅的一匹

GeHAC said:


> Well,maybe.But those engineers was a great loss


RIP

C919 is a very potent platform to carry this new AESA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

I must have missed this special tread ... the first one for the PLAAF in full colours !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China Y-8 & Y-9 family

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

Thanks ... and now a base and a serial number PLEASE !!!!


----------



## Path-Finder

Deino said:


> Thanks ... and now a base and a serial number PLEASE !!!!


BND???


----------



## cirr

war is peace said:


> Hi cirr nihao



Nihao你好！


----------



## Deino

Path-Finder said:


> BND???


 

No ... simply CDC ! (Crazy Deino's Curiosity)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Three KJ-500s reportedly went operational with the PLAAF in 2014.


----------



## cirr

KJ-500 on the runway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

Maybe we could use C919 to carry the AESA radar in the future?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

wanglaokan said:


> Maybe we could use C919 to carry the AESA radar in the future?


Yes but it will take sometime for it to materialize. Y-9 is still a very capable platform too. Turboprop save fuel, good duration and decent payload.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Beast said:


> Yes but it will take sometime for it to materialize. Y-9 is still a very capable platform too. Turboprop save fuel, good duration and decent payload.


But low speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Widow

cirr said:


>



I never understand why always these pics are blurred..


----------



## 帅的一匹

Black Widow said:


> I never understand why always these pics are blurred..


Get used to it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Black Widow said:


> I never understand why always these pics are blurred..


It's surprisely, you never even bother to flip previous page to see some of the more clearer photo of KJ-500?

What is your intention, trying to imply this is another fake project by PLAAF to exaggerate her new capabilities?

If so, you will be very disappointed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

Beast said:


> It's surprisely, you never even bother to flip previous page to see some of the more clearer photo of KJ-500?
> 
> What is your intention, trying to imply this is another fake project by PLAAF to exaggerate her new capabilities?
> 
> If so, you will be very disappointed.


Cause we can't afford to buy good camera

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon

Black Widow said:


> I never understand why always these pics are blurred..



The pics are not blurred...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Finally .....

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> Finally .....
> View attachment 194388


Finally ...  WE MAKE THEM !

KJ-200






ZDK-03






KJ-500

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Deino

Another one ....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## j20blackdragon

KJ-500 Happy New Year

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

GX-6 and KJ-500 to join PLAN Aviation：











Nice car too。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> GX-6 and KJ-500 to join PLAN Aviation：
> ...
> Nice car too。




Why do You think the KJ-500 will go to the PLANAF ??? ... the GX-6 for sure.

Deino


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Photo of the day: KJ-500 AWAC in service with the PLAAF.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Sorry, but if You look right to the last six posts You will find exactly the same image already two times .... WHY !????


----------



## cirr

Ready for takeoff

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> Ready for takeoff




Nice shot ... but I think they should remove the ladder from the radar before take-off !


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Nice shot ... but I think they should remove the ladder from the radar before take-off !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Nice shot ... but I think they should remove the ladder from the radar before take-off !


No way it going to take off. Look at the truck. It's so close to KJ-500. It's is definitely doing some pre take off check.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

KJ-500 at a PLAAF airbase

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> KJ-500 at a PLAAF airbase



Seems to be clearly the 26. Special Division's base at Wuxi-Shuofang:
China Defense Blog: PLAAF 26th Specialized Division.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

HEHE ...  KJ-500

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

And finally a serial !!! You really made my day !


----------



## black-hawk_101

PAF should look towards acquiring another 3-5 of these but at least 2-3 examples of simple Y-8 aircrat for training.


----------



## Akasa

cnleio said:


> HEHE ...  KJ-500
> 
> View attachment 204169
> 
> View attachment 204170



Whoever conceptualized that abysmal paint scheme should be hung, drawn, and quartered. Twice. Before being fed to the lions.


----------



## Path-Finder

Deino said:


> And finally a serial !!! You really made my day !


3471?


----------



## Deino

Path-Finder said:


> 3471?




No, clearly 30471 ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Deino said:


> No, clearly 30471 ....
> 
> View attachment 204254


damn that 0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh




----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

* KJ-500 AWAC in service with the PLAAF.*





* KJ500 AWACS prototype*

After a successful introduction of 11 KJ200 "Balance Beam" mid-size AWAC into PLAN-AF and PLAAAF service, the Chinese military is switching gear to a fixed rotodome based approach for housing their three ASEA radars. 









*Friday, October 29, 2010*
*Newly constructed KJ-200 AWAC spotted.*

Notice the extra "antennas" on top of the cockpit.







The current KJ-200 service model. Notice there are no antennas in the "forehead"


----------



## Saifullah Sani

The first image showing a KJ-500 with the serial number 30471 confirms its entry into PLAAF service. Source: Via Top81 website






Images from Chinese military issue websites indicate the Kongjing 500 (KJ-500) airborne early warning and control (AEW&C) aircraft has started to enter service with the People's Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF).
While images of the KJ-500 in the PLAAF paint scheme first appeared in late 2014, the first image of one with an official serial number (30471), confirming its service entry, did not appear until 18 March.

First seen in early 2013, the KJ-500 is based on the Shaanxi Aircraft Corporation (SAC) Y-9 four-turboprop transport combined with a fixed phased-array radar developed by the Nanjing Research Institute of Electronic Technology (NRIET, or 14th Institute).

Chinese internet sources suggest that while the KJ-500 is smaller in size, electronic advances enable its radar to be as capable as NRIET's fixed array for the KJ-2000 AEW&C system that is fitted to an Ilyushin Il-76 platform. In January 2013 Chinese television reported this radar could track 60 to 100 targets simultaneously out to 470 km.

The KJ-500 radar's three arrays are apparently the same size and contained in a saucer-shaped dome with an apparent satellite communications antenna in the middle. Other imagery indicates SAC considered but rejected a teardrop-shaped dome that would have allowed for larger side-looking arrays. The KJ-500 also features two passive electronic intelligence arrays.




*The first clear images of the Shaanxi KJ-500 AEW&amp;amp;C platform appeared in February 2013. (Via Top81 website)*​The KJ-500 apparently will succeed production of the KJ-200 AEW&C system, which uses a linear phased-array radar that is strikingly similar to the Saab Erieye radar but that allows only for a 240° field of view.

China's KJ-500 AEW&C platform 'enters service' - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Superboy

Looks good. China strong!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

The first image showing a KJ-500 with the serial number 30471 confirms its entry into PLAAF service. Source: Via Top81 website
Images from Chinese military issue websites indicate the Kongjing 500 (KJ-500) airborne early warning and control (AEW&C) aircraft has started to enter service with the People's Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF).

While images of the KJ-500 in the PLAAF paint scheme first appeared in late 2014, the first image of one with an official serial number (30471), confirming its service entry, did not appear until 18 March.

First seen in early 2013, the KJ-500 is based on the Shaanxi Aircraft Corporation (SAC) Y-9 four-turboprop transport combined with a fixed phased-array radar developed by the Nanjing Research Institute of Electronic Technology (NRIET, or 14th Institute).

Chinese internet sources suggest that while the KJ-500 is smaller in size, electronic advances enable its radar to be as capable as NRIET's fixed array for the KJ-2000 AEW&C system that is fitted to an Ilyushin Il-76 platform. In January 2013 Chinese television reported this radar could track 60 to 100 targets simultaneously out to 470 km.

The KJ-500 radar's three arrays are apparently the same size and contained in a saucer-shaped dome with an apparent satellite communications antenna in the middle. Other imagery indicates SAC considered but rejected a teardrop-shaped dome that would have allowed for larger side-looking arrays. The KJ-500 also features two passive electronic intelligence arrays.




The first clear images of the Shaanxi KJ-500 AEW&amp;amp;C platform appeared in February 2013. (Via Top81 website)

The KJ-500 apparently will succeed production of the KJ-200 AEW&C system, which uses a linear phased-array radar that is strikingly similar to the Saab Erieye radar but that allows only for a 240° field of view.
China's KJ-500 AEW&C platform 'enters service' - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sommer

Like the plane, looks beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kurlang

*China's KJ-500 AEW&C Platform Enters Service With PLAAF*

Chinese military issue websites indicate the Kongjing 500 (KJ-500) airborne early warning and control (AEW&C) aircraft has started to enter service with the People's Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF).
While images of the KJ-500 in the PLAAF paint scheme first appeared in late 2014, the first image of one with an official serial number (30471), confirming its service entry, did not appear until 18 March.
First seen in early 2013, the KJ-500 is based on the Shaanxi Aircraft Corporation (SAC) Y-9 four-turboprop transport combined with a fixed phased-array radar developed by the Nanjing Research Institute of Electronic Technology (NRIET, or 14th Institute).
Chinese internet sources suggest that while the KJ-500 is smaller in size, electronic advances enable its radar to be as capable as NRIET's fixed array for the KJ-2000 AEW&C system that is fitted to an Ilyushin Il-76 platform. In January 2013 Chinese television reported this radar could *track 60 to 100 targets simultaneously out to 470 km*.



*KJ-500*
The KJ-500 radar's three arrays are apparently the same size and contained in a saucer-shaped dome with an apparent satellite communications antenna in the middle. Other imagery indicates SAC considered but rejected a teardrop-shaped dome that would have allowed for larger side-looking arrays. *The KJ-500 also features two passive electronic intelligence arrays*.

The KJ-500 apparently will succeed production of the KJ-200 AEW&C system, which uses a linear phased-array radar that is strikingly similar to the Saab Erieye radar but that allows only for a 240° field of view.


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Chinese Army Gets Brand New Early Warning and Control Aircraft*

Capable of tracking nearly 100 vehicles at once, the Chinese military has launched its new airborne early warning and control aircraft (AEW and C), taking to the skies with the People’s Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF).

The PLAAF has been offering sneak peeks into the existence of the KJ-500 for months now. Late last year, it released images of the plane’s paintjob, a wavy, sky blue with a white underbelly. But new images from the Chinese military show the aircraft now that it’s entered service.

A slightly smaller version of an earlier four-turboprop plane, the KJ-500 is fixed with a phased-array radar developed by the Nanjing Research Institute of Electronic Technology.

The array consists of three parts, all housed within a saucer-shaped dome atop the aircraft. That dome also features a satellite communications antenna, as well as two passive electronic intelligence arrays.

Built by the Shaanxi Aircraft Corporation, developers had also considered a tear-drop shaped dome, which would have allowed larger radar systems to be installed, but that plan was later scrapped.

AEW and C aircraft can carry out surveillance operations over both ground and sea-based targets. Air-based radar allows for better detection, and has enhanced abilities of distinguishing between friendly and hostile aircraft. The plane’s high altitude also makes it harder for enemies to spot.

China isn’t the only one with new surveillance aircraft in the region. Last month, the US Navy admitted that it was launching P-8A Poseidons out of bases in the Philippines.

The Pentagon’s most advanced spy planes, the Poseidons are monitoring the contentious waters of the South China Sea, where various nations – including China – claim overlapping territories.

For its 2015 budget, China increased military spending by 10%, marking a steady rise over the last two decades. That budget now totals $141.45 billion, second in the world only to the US defense budget of $600 billion.


----------



## Deino

An old image ...






.. and now complete !


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

New radar dome for new KJ-XXX or ZDK-XX？

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## black-hawk_101

I think last year we heard that PAF has already ordered another 4 of these systems; is it true then where these 3 Saab-2000 AEW&Cs+ 1 Saab-2000 transport will go. I think they might be shift to Southern Command. As Southern command might buy some additional 4-6 Saab-2000 transport for VIP purpose.


----------



## cirr

black-hawk_101 said:


> I think last year we heard that PAF has already ordered another 4 of these systems; is it true then where these 3 Saab-2000 AEW&Cs+ 1 Saab-2000 transport will go. I think they might be shift to Southern Command. As Southern command might buy some additional 4-6 Saab-2000 transport for VIP purpose.



KJ-500s are not yet available for export。

They will be when next generation of AEW&C with conformal radar etc is ready for induction into the PLAAF。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## black-hawk_101

cirr said:


> KJ-500s are not yet available for export。
> 
> They will be when next generation of AEW&C with conformal radar etc is ready for induction into the PLAAF。


But it is for PAF as PAF has already ordered another 4 I guess! So what would happen to SAAB-2000?


----------



## Beast

black-hawk_101 said:


> But it is for PAF as PAF has already ordered another 4 I guess! So what would happen to SAAB-2000?


I think F-16 and JF-17 are not able to share datalink. They both need different AWACS to operate. Voice updating might be still possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

*China’s New KJ-500 AEW&C Aircraft*

The following is based on a translation of a report in Chinese media:

Chinese media people.com.cn reports on China’s new airborne early warning and control (AEW&C) aircraft, the KJ-500.

The report says that though its platform is smaller than the KJ-2000, the KJ-500 as an all-weather integrated airborne early warning, command and control aircraft is more mature, advanced and complete in technologies and stronger and more powerful in combat capabilities than the KJ-2000.

The KJ-500 uses the same new phased array radar and disk-shaped antenna as the KJ-2000, but through digitalising, network and integrating transformation and upgrading of the electronic IT system in the entire aircraft, the aircraft has more prominent capabilities in target detection and positioning, data processing and merger, access to and relay of network, command, guidance and control, resistance to electronic jamming and detection of stealth weapons.

It is able not only to track, monitor and manage various batches of targets in a wide range of dimensions but also guide fighter jets in various areas, layers and batches to conduct differentiated accurate strikes at the targets it has locked on.

The report continues that the KJ-2000 was regarded as China’s second-generation AEW&C aircraft, and the KJ-500 is the third generation. The report also claims that some foreign media compare it with US newest E-737 and therefore both have attained the standards for a new generation of AEW&C aircraft.

This means there is no disparity in AEW&C technology between the U.S. and China.

It is an undeniable fact that China has made breakthrough in key technologies in developing its KJ-500.

The report concludes that China will soon deploy the KJ-500 to its troops.

In addition, in order to deal with new-type of targets with super manoeuvrability, high speed and low altitude that are tiny in size, highly stealthy and low in speed and to satisfy the objective demand for improvement in undetectability, protection, manoeuvrability and cruise duration, China has set even higher standards for its new AEW&C aircrafts to enable them to detect not only warplanes and warships but also aerospace flying objects.

China reveals new AEW&C KJ-500 | China Daily Mail

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

detect not only warplanes and warships but also *aerospace flying objects*。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> detect not only warplanes and warships but also *aerospace flying objects*。。。



What does that mean?


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What does that mean?



It means that the next generation of China's AEW&C aircrafts will have the ability to track, monitor and manage hypersonic vehicles traveling near space（20-100km above Earth）。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What does that mean?



It has countermeasures to Signal Jamming from UFOs.


----------



## black-hawk_101

Pakistan has already ordered about 4 of these AEW&Cs.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

black-hawk_101 said:


> Pakistan has already ordered about 4 of these AEW&Cs.



source please


----------



## Penguin

> Shaanxi ZDK-03 has single active electronically steered array radar from the Chinese KJ-2000 which is mounted on a turboprop-powered Y-8F600 in a rotating rotodome. Unlike KJ-200, this variant carries a tranditional rotodome above its fuselage, with a mechanically rotating antenna inside


PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - ZDK-03 Karakoram Eagle AWACS Pictures album



> *ZDK-03*: A variant designed specifically for export to the Pakistan Air Force. Consists of a Chinese AESA radar mounted on the Y-8F600 platform. The radar is reported to have a greater range than that of the PAF's Saab 2000 Erieye AEW&C radar and the aircraft incorporates open architecture electronics to make future upgrades easier to implement. Delivery of the first aircraft to the Pakistan Air Force was expected by the end of 2010. The first aircraft was reported to have been delivered in November 2011 by Pakistani media.
> *
> KJ-500*: An airborne warning and control system featuring three active electronically scanned array radars arranged in a triangular array, with additional electronic intelligence antennae and further radar antennae on it fuselage to provide 360-degree coverage.


Shaanxi Y-8 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





KJ-200 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





KJ-2000 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Still Y-8 based?


Zarvan said:


> *China’s New KJ-500 AEW&C Aircraft*
> 
> The following is based on a translation of a report in Chinese media:
> 
> Chinese media people.com.cn reports on China’s new airborne early warning and control (AEW&C) aircraft, the KJ-500.
> 
> The report says that though its platform is smaller than the KJ-2000, the KJ-500 as an all-weather integrated airborne early warning, command and control aircraft is more mature, advanced and complete in technologies and stronger and more powerful in combat capabilities than the KJ-2000.
> 
> The KJ-500 uses the same new phased array radar and disk-shaped antenna as the KJ-2000, but through digitalising, network and integrating transformation and upgrading of the electronic IT system in the entire aircraft, the aircraft has more prominent capabilities in target detection and positioning, data processing and merger, access to and relay of network, command, guidance and control, resistance to electronic jamming and detection of stealth weapons.
> 
> It is able not only to track, monitor and manage various batches of targets in a wide range of dimensions but also guide fighter jets in various areas, layers and batches to conduct differentiated accurate strikes at the targets it has locked on.
> 
> The report continues that the KJ-2000 was regarded as China’s second-generation AEW&C aircraft, and the KJ-500 is the third generation. The report also claims that some foreign media compare it with US newest E-737 and therefore both have attained the standards for a new generation of AEW&C aircraft.
> 
> This means there is no disparity in AEW&C technology between the U.S. and China.
> 
> It is an undeniable fact that China has made breakthrough in key technologies in developing its KJ-500.
> 
> The report concludes that China will soon deploy the KJ-500 to its troops.
> 
> In addition, in order to deal with new-type of targets with super manoeuvrability, high speed and low altitude that are tiny in size, highly stealthy and low in speed and to satisfy the objective demand for improvement in undetectability, protection, manoeuvrability and cruise duration, China has set even higher standards for its new AEW&C aircrafts to enable them to detect not only warplanes and warships but also aerospace flying objects.
> 
> China reveals new AEW&C KJ-500 | China Daily Mail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Huitong has posted a new image of a KJ-500H ... IMO looks very much like 85092 !

By the way; still no info on where they are based and what unit within the 9. Division operates them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

MilSpec said:


> Whats wrong with cameras in china??



Or is it too much Smog?


----------



## Deino

Two new and very nice images ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 帅的一匹

The paint job sucks.别人不知道还以为是海洋公园的飞机。


----------



## Beast

wanglaokan said:


> The paint job sucks.别人不知道还以为是海洋公园的飞机。


Precisely, this I believe is needed to venture into sea to provided support for PLAAF. The Color camouflage will works.



Deino said:


> Two new and very nice images ...
> 
> View attachment 300798
> View attachment 300799



The radar indeed looks abit oversize for Y-9 platform. Guess we need to have our Y-20 or C919 ready soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

What significance the platform has vs large ones ? i.e what is the Advantage or is it just another platform


----------



## Beast

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> What significance the platform has vs large ones ? i.e what is the Advantage or is it just another platform



Bigger means less restriction on the weight of the radar you carry. As we all know, the radar, the bigger the better. 

Bigger plane will also means longer loiter time and more space for installation of system and more comfortable restroom for more crew.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## muhammadali233

MilSpec said:


> Whats wrong with cameras in china??


"China"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

wanglaokan said:


> The paint job sucks.别人不知道还以为是海洋公园的飞机。


Flip the pic upside down and you know the reason behind the color scheme.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Impressive ... could you please post them in full-size !!!??


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Any info on the unit? Must be a naval Aviation aircraft....


----------



## Deino

Via: https://www.facebook.com/Scramblemagazine/?hc_location=group_dialog

Again a People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN, China Navy ) KJ500 has appeared with a surprise serial, in this case 81033. 

It is indicating that the 3rd Division would have been activated again, now flying with KJ500 aircraft to start with. The original 3rd Division was under the Southern Sea Fleet command.

To admit I'm a bit sceptical since the first "3" looks very much like being photoshopped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988450521102077953


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

@Deino

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 470446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Deino


The improved KJ-500 with Air-Refueling capability

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990660078578622467
Dafeng Cao articulated it in a clearer construct:

_*“KJ-500 fitted with refueling probe was spotted for first time.”*_

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990748591395192832

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

samsara said:


> The improved KJ-500 with Air-Refueling capability
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990660078578622467
> Dafeng Cao articulated it in a clearer construct:
> 
> _*“KJ-500 fitted with refueling probe was spotted for first time.”*_
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990748591395192832



Wondering if this 2nd generation DSP from CETC has found its way into the new KJ-500s.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> Wondering if this 2nd generation DSP from CETC has found its way into the new KJ-500s.


I read its fascinating story here, so interesting that I put in hours & efforts to translate it to pass along in other medium 

_After the United States banning the sales of the US-made components to ZTE for 7 years recently in the ongoing trade war, China’s military institute released the strongest chip of digital signal processor (DSP) in the industry_

中国电科38所发布“魂芯二号A”芯片：每秒千亿次浮点运算，实际运算性能业界同类最强 — 4月24日
http://inews.ifeng.com/57828951/news.shtml



Spoiler: CETC's Soul Core II—A (DSP), ENG translation



*CETC released the “Soul Core II—A” chip: 100 billion floating point operations per second, and the actual computing performance is the strongest in the industry (24 April)*

*On April 23, China Electronics Technology Group Corporation (CETC) Institute 38*, during the first Digital China Construction Summit held in Fuzhou, *released the “Soulcore II—A”, the most powerful digital signal processor in the industry.* The chip is completely designed by CETC Institute 38. It can perform *100 billion floating-point operation calculations in one second.* _The single-core performance exceeds the performance of similar chips on the international market by 4 times._

High-performance chips are known as "industrial food and grass" and represent a national level of information technology. All along, China has always relied on imports for high-performance digital signal processors (DSPs). *Twelve years ago*, the CETC Institute 38 began to enter the field of digital signal processor chips. *In 2012*, the Institute introduced the first practical high-performance floating-point general-purpose DSP chip independently developed by China—“Soulcore One”, which is 4-6 times higher than similar DSP chips of the same period, and successfully applied in China’s aviation police. The Airmarine-500 Early-Warning Radar and other defense technology equipment products have applied China's first high-end autonomous digital signal processor, which is widely used in defense technology equipment.

“Soulcore II—A” adopts a full-autonomous system architecture. *The research and development lasted for 6 years*, breaking many technical problems such as controller design, obtaining more than 30 scientific and technological achievements such as national technological invention patents and software copyrights, and possessing the strongest performance in the industry at the moment. The DSP core has exceeded the performance indicators of similar products at home and abroad. Compared to "Soul Core One," the performance of "Soul Core II—A" has increased sixfold. Through single-core multi-core, extended computing components, and upgraded instruction systems, the device performance has achieved 100 billion floating-point operations at the same time. Relatively good application environment and debugging methods; single-core implementation of 1024-point floating-point FFT (Fast Fourier Transform) operation requires only 1.6 microseconds, and *its computational performance is three times higher than that of Texas Instruments TMS320C6678, and its actual performance is 1.7 times. Throughput is 240 Gb/s.*

*As a general-purpose DSP processor, "Soul Core II—A" will be widely used in high-intensity computing such as Radar, Electronic Countermeasures,* communications, image processing, medical electronics, and industrial robots. At present, it is being used in a variety of major equipment and image processing fields.

According to Hong Yi, the chief scientist of the China Electronics Engineering and chief designer of "Soul Core II—A", the launch of that DSP chip makes the software radio moving from ideal to reality. The function of the chip gradually depends on the update of software algorithms. It lays a solid foundation for the establishment of an independent system high-end DSP product lineage in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

samsara said:


> The improved KJ-500 with Air-Refueling capability
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990660078578622467
> Dafeng Cao articulated it in a clearer construct:
> 
> _*“KJ-500 fitted with refueling probe was spotted for first time.”*_
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990748591395192832


I seriously think that all current KJ-500 can be easily modify with fixed refueling pod. They have definitely have that in mind when KJ-500 is designed.

Just like J-10A.


----------



## wulff

samsara said:


> I read its fascinating story here, so interesting that I put in hours & efforts to translate it to pass along in other medium
> 
> _After the United States banning the sales of the US-made components to ZTE for 7 years recently in the ongoing trade war, China’s military institute released the strongest chip of digital signal processor (DSP) in the industry_
> 
> 中国电科38所发布“魂芯二号A”芯片：每秒千亿次浮点运算，实际运算性能业界同类最强 — 4月24日
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CETC's Soul Core II—A (DSP), ENG translation
> 
> 
> 
> *CETC released the “Soul Core II—A” chip: 100 billion floating point operations per second, and the actual computing performance is the strongest in the industry (24 April)*
> 
> *On April 23, China Electronics Technology Group Corporation (CETC) Institute 38*, during the first Digital China Construction Summit held in Fuzhou, *released the “Soulcore II—A”, the most powerful digital signal processor in the industry.* The chip is completely designed by CETC Institute 38. It can perform *100 billion floating-point operation calculations in one second.* _The single-core performance exceeds the performance of similar chips on the international market by 4 times._
> 
> High-performance chips are known as "industrial food and grass" and represent a national level of information technology. All along, China has always relied on imports for high-performance digital signal processors (DSPs). *Twelve years ago*, the CETC Institute 38 began to enter the field of digital signal processor chips. *In 2012*, the Institute introduced the first practical high-performance floating-point general-purpose DSP chip independently developed by China—“Soulcore One”, which is 4-6 times higher than similar DSP chips of the same period, and successfully applied in China’s aviation police. The Airmarine-500 Early-Warning Radar and other defense technology equipment products have applied China's first high-end autonomous digital signal processor, which is widely used in defense technology equipment.
> 
> “Soulcore II—A” adopts a full-autonomous system architecture. *The research and development lasted for 6 years*, breaking many technical problems such as controller design, obtaining more than 30 scientific and technological achievements such as national technological invention patents and software copyrights, and possessing the strongest performance in the industry at the moment. The DSP core has exceeded the performance indicators of similar products at home and abroad. Compared to "Soul Core One," the performance of "Soul Core II—A" has increased sixfold. Through single-core multi-core, extended computing components, and upgraded instruction systems, the device performance has achieved 100 billion floating-point operations at the same time. Relatively good application environment and debugging methods; single-core implementation of 1024-point floating-point FFT (Fast Fourier Transform) operation requires only 1.6 microseconds, and *its computational performance is three times higher than that of Texas Instruments TMS320C6678, and its actual performance is 1.7 times. Throughput is 240 Gb/s.*
> 
> *As a general-purpose DSP processor, "Soul Core II—A" will be widely used in high-intensity computing such as Radar, Electronic Countermeasures,* communications, image processing, medical electronics, and industrial robots. At present, it is being used in a variety of major equipment and image processing fields.
> 
> According to Hong Yi, the chief scientist of the China Electronics Engineering and chief designer of "Soul Core II—A", the launch of that DSP chip makes the software radio moving from ideal to reality. The function of the chip gradually depends on the update of software algorithms. It lays a solid foundation for the establishment of an independent system high-end DSP product lineage in China.



Great!

There should be a separate thread on Chinese Semiconductor Technology where all these news can collected.


----------



## samsara

wulff said:


> Great!
> 
> There should be a separate thread on Chinese Semiconductor Technology where all these news can collected.


Look for it at this column:
https://defence.pk/pdf/forums/china-far-east.161/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## cirr

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 474543





cirr said:


> View attachment 471767



If the rumours are true, the pictured "KJ-500" certainly deserves a new designation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> If the rumours are true, the pictured "KJ-500" certainly deserves a new designation.


The BIG and XXX refers to what?


----------



## cirr

Beast said:


> The BIG and XXX refers to what?



BIG = 14

XXX = radar band(my guess)

Now just imagine warships also have started to use this wonder radar.


----------



## 星海军事

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998292679485153280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998349746094866433

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 474543





LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 480144


















@cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

The rumors maybe come true.


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> The rumors maybe come true.




Sorry, what rumours?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Sorry, what rumours?


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/kj-500-medum-size-aew-c.286060/page-12#post-10497974


----------



## cirr

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 480434
> View attachment 480435
> View attachment 480436
> View attachment 480437
> 
> 
> @cirr



Quantum leap in radar performances, amongst others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

LKJ86 said:


> The rumors maybe come true.



*国产新型雷达芯片华睿2号与组网中心同时亮相*

2018-06-15 14:49:50字号：A- A A+来源：科技日报

据科技日报南京6月15日报道，14日起，一大批军民用雷达及相关电子产品在南京亮相，第八届世界雷达博览会暨第九届军民两用电子信息技术展览会拉开帷幕。其中，由中国电子科技集团14所自主研制的DSP芯片——华睿2号和雷达组网中心是首度对外公开。

华睿2号是国家“十二五”核高基重大专项高端芯片项目，一个月前刚刚通过课题验收。标志着我国在高端DSP（数字信号处理技术）研制领域再次取得重大突破。

14所首席专家李明介绍，华睿2号芯片采用40纳米工艺，工作主频为1GHz，每秒可完成4000亿次浮点运算，支持64位标准双精度，综合处理性能优于国际主流DSP芯片。*为满足反隐身探测的需求，华睿2号采用8核异构设计，专门适配反隐身算法*。同时面向不同性能需求的应用，形成了华睿2号高端、中端等系列化产品，在安防监控、安全计算机等民用领域和雷达、通信、电子对抗等军用领域全面推广应用。

展会现场一个看似“集装箱”的方舱成为全场焦点，这就是区域级指挥系统组网中心。它如同人的大脑，能够集成不同体制、不同频段、不同功能的多部雷达装备，对空中目标进行监视跟踪、识别和威胁评估，组织防空作战资源进行防空作战。可承担典型的大区域防空作战任务。

作为组网中心的可选配套雷达，我国最新发展的第四代雷达SLC-7也亮相展会。SLC-7是典型的多面手雷达，具备强大的多用途能力，对付隐身飞机、导弹、无人机等目标都不在话下。

SLC-7还具备自主化作战和超级抗干扰能力的特点：例如雷达几乎可以一键架设，可自主实施对目标的捕捉识别，还能够自动切换作战场景，最大程度地把人的作用降到最低，并且从多个技术层面提升了抗干扰能力。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

KJ-5000


----------



## 帅的一匹

maybe KJ5000 is based on C919


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> KJ-5000
> 
> View attachment 480651




But how reliable is this?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> But how reliable is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

this will be great if C-919 convert to AWACS and also tankers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> ...




Pardon ... but the text tells me nothing (PLEASE give a translated summary) and in general I rate Lovely Swift a funny artist, but surely not a reliable source.

He's painting KJ-2000 and J-8B off the Liaoning, each J-20 and FC-31 is armed with rocket pods ... so if each of his CG would be a reliable statement I think the PLAAF would be a poor force.

As such I rate him more a fan boy with some great talent as an CG-artist ... but nothing more; or are these GCs based on any reliable one's statement?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Pardon ... but the text tells me nothing (PLEASE give a translated summary) and in general I rate Lovely Swift a funny artist, but surely not a reliable source.
> 
> He's painting KJ-2000 and J-8B off the Liaoning, each J-20 and FC-31 is armed with rocket pods ... so if each of his CG would be a reliable statement I think the PLAAF would be a poor force.
> 
> As such I rate him more a fan boy with some great talent as an CG-artist ... but nothing more; or are these GCs based on any reliable one's statement?


What I want to say is that the so-called "KJ-5000" in that picture is just from Lovely Swift, and there is nothing new.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> What I want to say is that the so-called "KJ-5000" in that picture is just from Lovely Swift, and there is nothing new.




Ok ... and I only re-asked to be sure, since Imran Khan was already celebrating as if it "will be" !


----------



## LKJ86

Lovely Swift just finds that his picture is used by others.







Deino said:


> Ok ... and I only re-asked to be sure, since Imran Khan was already celebrating as if it "will be" !







Maybe this one "will be".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Imran Khan said:


> this will be great if C-919 convert to AWACS and also tankers


will be a perfect solution for PAF if C919 serve as platform for next generation platform. and i think Y20 is a proper platform to be tanker.

@Deino C919 be modified to serve as AWACS is highly advisable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> But how reliable is this?



"Posterboy" by and for the maker of the radar - Inst. No. 14 of CETC.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Storm bombardier said:


> http://www.brusselsdefensenews.com/...r-avion-russo-chinois-cr929-600-fait-surface/



Wrong thread?


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Deino said:


> Wrong thread?


I just wanted to know which plane is this 

Sent from my LS-5016 using Defence.pk mobile app


----------



## Deino

Storm bombardier said:


> I just wanted to know which plane is this
> 
> Sent from my LS-5016 using Defence.pk mobile app




Pardon to say so, but isn't this a lame excuse?? 

You post a link which clearly states "CR-929" in its title even if the text in in French, You do not add a question and post that link in a thread which is more than clearly labeled "KJ-500".

So why?


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Deino said:


> Pardon to say so, but isn't this a lame excuse??
> 
> You post a link which clearly states "CR-929" in its title even if the text in in French, You do not add a question and post that link in a thread which is more than clearly labeled "KJ-500".
> 
> So why?


Deleting it [emoji52]


----------



## Deino

Storm bombardier said:


> Deleting it [emoji52]



I think I move it into the CR-929 section.

Best,
Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wulff

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 474543





cirr said:


> If the rumours are true, the pictured "KJ-500" certainly deserves a new designation.



can we get some summary of what he says? @cirr @LKJ86


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/wPe9xBFSqX-7XX9kBbH9Tw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mustang06

Looks very beautiful!


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

In English please?!


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/ekq1My-o2ccED7Bs4WS7Hg


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030885615414521856


----------



## randomradio

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030885615414521856



That clearly looks like a PESA or AESA, probably AESA. Do we know the numbers in service?


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030885615414521856



HJ-500

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

KJ-500?







https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/1pdD7lMt2s9fowe0Wmnn_Q

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

jetfight2000
上传于 今天 12:09
来自 微博 weibo.com
8月27日，西安阎良机场，可见右边一架刚从汉中转场过来的安装了空中加油管的KJ-500A预警机。如果分辨率再高一点就可以看清机号了！








On August 27th, Xi'an Yanliang Airport, you can see the KJ-500A early warning aircraft with air refueling tube installed that just transferred from Hanzhong.


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


> jetfight2000
> 上传于 今天 12:09
> 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 8月27日，西安阎良机场，可见右边一架刚从汉中转场过来的安装了空中加油管的KJ-500A预警机。如果分辨率再高一点就可以看清机号了！
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On August 27th, Xi'an Yanliang Airport, you can see the KJ-500A early warning aircraft with air refueling tube installed that just transferred from Hanzhong.



Am I wrong or do both have the IFR-probe?


----------



## JSCh

Deino said:


> Am I wrong or do both have the IFR-probe?


It does appear so, but the resolution is too bad to be sure. FYI, the original poster specifically said the one on the right.


----------



## aziqbal

Can’t see IFR on one on the left


----------



## Deino

aziqbal said:


> Can’t see IFR on one on the left



I would say even if the probe itself is barely visible, the bulge of the attachment point is visible ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

To be honest it’s pretty clear 

Can’t see any probe on second unit


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

A video about KJ-500
https://m.weibo.cn/2258727970/4290068099871776

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Imran Khan said:


> this will be great if C-919 convert to AWACS and also tankers



Acchcha mal lijie na Chinese kun lete hai?


----------



## Imran Khan

HariPrasad said:


> Acchcha mal lijie na Chinese kun lete hai?


GGGG main danda bhi achy waly hi dety hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

A minimum of 10 KJ-500s here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Any idea where this is? 

Looks like the hangars at the homebase of the 26th Special Mission Division but heavily expanded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aasimkhan

other than USA there 


gambit said:


> In that case, what countries are China planning to use the J-20 against? I am -- based on personal experience -- %100 confident that the US know how to detect low radar observable bodies long before China built the experimental J-20. So going by your logic, it would be useless to use the J-20 against US and our allies, which pretty much surrounds China.
> 
> You are gullible enough to believe that press release, but lay that aside for now.


are many other countries against which stealth technology can be used, especially Taiwan. USA will not use nuclear weapons against Russia and China becoz they will return in same coin and destroy USA but still USA is developing conventional technology , why ? Just to intimidate weaker countries like syria, Iran, Yemen, Libya, Iraq etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

February 14, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

KJ-500H assigned to the 3rd Naval Air Division

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ali_Baba

Looking forward to seeing this in PAF service soon !!


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

From a tweet by mssn65 @jpg2t785 on 2019.04.11:

_“The deployment of the KJ-500 (background) constitutes major advances in area of China's electronic technology, software technology, CPU, integrated circuits. It was impossible to put together in a size that can be mounted on the Y-9 without making such advancement (end).”
_
















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116348271310491648

Links given in the tweet thread:

空警500预警机内部显控台曝光 开放式架构升级潜力大
KJ-500 AEW&C Aircraft Internal Display Console Exposure has Open Architecture with Upgrading Potential
https://mil.news.sina.com.cn/jssd/2019-04-11/doc-ihvhiewr4861651.shtml


KJ-500 AEW&C機の機内の様子が公開
The Internal Display of the KJ-500 AEW&C Aircraft has Open Architecture
https://jbbs.shitaraba.net/bbs/read.cgi/sports/37992/1533086155/749

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## untitled

JSCh said:


>


Awacs dome for traffic management?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=Mz...6Unea2vpDiKCsbRxRtGx+iJ7dZFxb1RXk&wx_header=1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164189835831250944

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @hysplan from Weibo


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 584898
> 
> Via @hysplan from Weibo


Is it advance than ZDK-03s?


----------



## LKJ86

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Is it advance than ZDK-03s?


It just depends on the price that you can afford.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

LKJ86 said:


> It just depends on the price that you can afford.


Is it advance than Pakistan's ZDK-3s?


----------



## LKJ86

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Is it advance than Pakistan's ZDK-3s?


Yes, and KJ-500 is also more expensive.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

LKJ86 said:


> Yes, and KJ-500 is also more expensive.


Doesnt matter. China should give some to us for free


----------



## LKJ86

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Doesnt matter. China should give some to us for free


A win-win cooperation would be a good choice for Pakistan and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Doesnt matter. China should give some to us for free




Is that a joke - in fact a stupid one - or arrogance or plain stupidity?? 

Why should China give you these high valuable assets for free?? Is there any certain reason and don't you have at least a bit of honor that nothing in life - even from the best friend - is for free?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aasimkhan

Deino said:


> Is that a joke - in fact a stupid one - or arrogance or plain stupidity??
> 
> Why should China give you these high valuable assets for free?? Is there any certain reason and don't you have at least a bit of honor that nothing in life - even from the best friend - is for free?


LOL, china will give it becoz its a joint battle against Indian hegemonic designs.


----------



## LKJ86

Via kj.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

KJ-500H

























Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Doesnt matter. China should give some to us for free



Facepalm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Any idea why we haven't seen any progress on the IFR-probe equipped KJ-500 since so long?


----------



## LKJ86

February 16, 2020
















Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Any idea why we haven't seen any progress on the IFR-probe equipped KJ-500 since so long?


Its not high priority in development list... Turboprop are fuel efficient. Without aerial refuel, they still can loiter in the air for long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @罗韬1515 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @浩汉防务-菜兵 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 606974
> View attachment 606975
> View attachment 606976
> 
> Via @浩汉防务-菜兵 from Weibo



Hmm?? Well ... small two-digit serials ... no longer full 5-digit numbers but also not the huge ones we've seen during the parade!?? A new unit or indeed a renumbering?

Any more info available? Which Theater Command they are from?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @浩汉防务-菜兵 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

By 耿寒星 and 张亦航

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via 解放军画报

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240522482135830528


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 615673
> 
> Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin



Hmmm ... again a new KJ-500H with only 2-digit numbers! Looks like 08 or 09?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Wow ... for the first time KJ-500 serial number 30171 (aka no. 11) assigned to the 26th Special Mission Division was spotted. 

However what is even more surprising, as per the photographer's info it was already taken on 25. July 2018. 


(Image by Eric Page Lu via https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/9648937)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

March 22, 2020



















Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.top81cn.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

航空工业 
16分钟前 来自 专业版微博
【春日换新装！涂装前、装中和装后对比照



】经过多日鏖战，空警500预警机某架机整机涂装作业顺利通过军检，航空工业陕飞总装厂圆满完成一季度整机涂装任务。该架机是陕飞一季度均衡交付任务的最后一架机，为保证后续交付工作，公司压缩了整机涂装作业周期，总装厂喷漆工段在时间紧迫、人员不足的条件下，毅然担起重担并打赢了这场硬仗。
*AVIC*
16 minutes ago from Professional Weibo
[Change out a new dress for spring! Comparison photos before, during, and after the installation [Cool]] After several days of hard work, the coating operation of a certain aircraft of the KJ-500 early warning aircraft successfully passed the military inspection task. This machine is the last one of Shaanxi Aircraft Corp. line balancing delivery task in the first quarter. In order to ensure subsequent delivery, the company has reduced the coating operation cycle of the whole machine. Under the condition of tight time and insufficient staff, the paint spraying section of the final assembly plant resolutely shouldered the burden and won the tough battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @万全 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

Love how our Chinese brothers are developing rapidly in all areas esp in the electronic spectrum from these platforms, space and cyber. We should be sending some of our brightest people to pick up some of these EM warfare skills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @芝士乳酸君 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @前站起飞 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @万全 from Weibo


----------



## IblinI

Liquidmetal said:


> Love how our Chinese brothers are developing rapidly in all areas esp in the electronic spectrum from these platforms, space and cyber. We should be sending some of our brightest people to pick up some of these EM warfare skills.


One thing that I really appreciated is that all of them are just happening in a low profile without fancy PPT, ads videos, nor given out any unrelastic project delivery date.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @兵工科技 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @T汪汪T from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Enigma SIG

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 619698
> 
> Via @万全 from Weibo


Not to sound rude, but clearly visible smoke on a turboprop? Is this an issue on a certain power setting or throughout the entire power range of the engines?


----------



## LKJ86

Enigma SIG said:


> Not to sound rude, but clearly visible smoke on a turboprop? Is this an issue on a certain power setting or throughout the entire power range of the engines?


C-130

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @摇篮里的航海家 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 652402
> View attachment 652403
> View attachment 652404
> View attachment 652405
> View attachment 652406
> View attachment 652407
> View attachment 652408
> View attachment 652409
> View attachment 652410
> View attachment 652411
> View attachment 652412
> View attachment 652413
> View attachment 652414
> View attachment 652415
> 
> Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @军事报道MilitaryReports from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 664473
> 
> Via @解放军报 from Weixin




From the same series!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301584968221679616

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sheik

Deino said:


> From the same series!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301584968221679616



It's called 'the ART of leak'

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Deino

A heavily manipulated image of a KJ-500A in flight.

(Image via @SS7D-0027 from Weibo)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315221746409238529

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> A heavily manipulated image of a KJ-500A in flight.
> 
> (Image via @SS7D-0027 from Weibo)
> 
> 
> View attachment 675197







Via @秋秋Q30 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @SS7D-0027 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

It's looking good ... the first clear image of an IFR-capable KJ-500A in low-visibility markings.
Unfortunately again the serial number is not visible.


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 687988
> 
> Via @SS7D-0027 from Weibo


From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020.11.14:

_The Chinese army's *new AWACS KJ-500* aircraft are *now equipped with*
*refuelling poles*, which should be compatible with the H-6U and Y-20U._



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327532005077123074

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @智慧西飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 703109
> 
> Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin




I'm a bit surprised that we don't see more of the IFR-probe equipped variant?!


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 703109
> 
> Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin


From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2021.01.04:

_The SAC (Shaanxi) subsidiary of the AVIC Group today carried out its *first flight test mission of 2021.*_ 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346134932981075968

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 中国航空报


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @智慧西飞 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空军新闻 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Scorpiooo

What is the data links name which Chinese use in air to air and ground communication


----------



## LKJ86

Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Scorpiooo

What is there range


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Oneninety from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Scorpiooo

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 763255
> 
> Via @Oneninety from Weibo


Is it Y9 based ?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @拯救大龄单身狗特务 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CSAW

Scorpiooo said:


> Is it Y9 based ?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517102786135179264


----------



## LKJ86

http://www.plapic.com.cn/pub/2022-04/02/content_10145568.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 859168
> 
> Via @解放军报 from Weibo


I never noticed it before but that is *a lot *of antennas.


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/hj/2022-07/07/content_10169437.htm


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Oneninety from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @太湖啥个 from Weibo


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590200196130279424


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Just a nice closeup of a KJ-500A's front section including the IFR-probe.

(Image via @Oneninety from Weibo)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------

